# Weeping Ficus



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

There is a 50 to 60' tree in the neighborhood that has some fruit that no one knows what it is, someone said that it's a weeping ficus and if so then the fruit is a fig. What uses do these fruit have because it is dumping scads of it onto the ground.

<a href="http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff143/85Blue/?action=view&amp;current=P1040303.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff143/85Blue/P1040303.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff143/85Blue/?action=view&amp;current=P1040302.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff143/85Blue/P1040302.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

those fruits look pretty! Sorry I'm of no help. maybe bumping will get an expert eye on the photos.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

i thought weeping figs were the ornamentals sold inthe store


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah... I didn't know that the ficus produced fruit. All that I know is last year when the home was unoccupied that families in trucks would show up and take boxes of fruit off of this tree, that piqued my interest and I now know the people that live there and they could use some help. If I can find out what uses the fruit has then they might be able to augment their budget...


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

PS... I took the above examples to a local nursery and the only person that said what it might be said it was in the member of the strangler ficus family - I then started looking up that tree and it didn't fit but the Weeping Ficus looks and sounds like it might... I don't even know that it is a ficus...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The leaves certainly look like a ficus, don't they?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, it looks like I've got to take some samples out to the county extension to see if they know... Thanks you three...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

That would be weeping fig, Ficus benjamina. Just took two of them down to my basement today where they'll spend the winter. Mine are potted but if they ever set fruit it would be edible.

Ficus benjamina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Martin


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't find much info on the type of Fig that it produces - does it have any food value? Thanks for the confirmation...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

As per the Wikipedia site: "The fruit is edible, but the plant is not usually grown for its fruit." Thus it is edible to humans but considered too small to mess around with. 

Martin


----------

